# Corsair H60 liquid cooler Problem



## terminator

My H60 that I just bought is acting very strange, its been between 70 and 100c but once I got it to run at 30c for about ten minuets then it started to rise to 70c(With the radiator fan as intake)  so then I shut it off and switched the radiator fan to exhaust. booted it up and it was running at 30c untill I rebooted 40 mins later.... and its running at 98c! so now im pretty much banging my head on the desk. iv'e tried everything to my knowledge. Switching between one fan and push pull, switching between , PWR_FAN, CHA_FAN and CPU_FAN, replacing thermal past, remounting pump, radiator and fan. Iv'e made sure all my fans are plugged in, and the pump is mounted correctly (not to loose not to tight) with arctic silver 5. The radiator and pump are plugged in correctly according to the instructions. I don't know if I have received a dead cooler or I have damaged my motherboard while switching cases or fighting the H60. (I bought a new case as well) 

Hope some one can help, would appreciate it very much. Here are all my specs

Case
Cooler Master HAF-932 advanced 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

Motherboard
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398

Processor  I have the stock cooler, should probably try it eh?
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808

Power Supply 
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Video Card
Radeon HD 5670 (Redwood) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150466

Ram
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600 (x2)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231185


----------



## linkin

100c!? You've likely damaged the CPU! Max temp for it is 62c! Permanent damage occurs at 100c.

Make sure the pump is plugged into a molex connector so it always runs full speed. Intake works best for these coolers, and I hope you've been changing the thermal paste properly. That is a necessity, not an option.


----------



## terminator

I hope not! it never hit 100 just 98, close enough though I guess. but its very strange because it was fine until I restarted it.

A molex connector? you mean this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex  hows that gonna work? 

I have applied thermal paste plenty of times and always do it properly. 

I have it set up as intake right now.


----------



## linkin

Okay then make sure you have the AMD bracket on and the thumbscrews tightened as far as your hand will allow, then some with a screwdriver.

You can use a 3 pin to molex adapter as the pump plug is 3/4pin like a fan. Plug it into a 3 pin and make sure that header is set for max speed in the BIOS.


----------



## terminator

I tried tightening it as far as I could, actually so far that the bracket was bending some. but I should probably do that again. 

like this? 





I also read that plugging the pump into the PWR_FAN will make the pump run 100% all the time so I tried that and booted it up, 50c and rising so I shut it off quickly. :angry:

But yeah ill have to get an adapter and see what that does

This really baffles me because it worked WONDERFULLY twice, once with the included thermal paste ran for 10 mins and again with the arctic silver for 40 mins. then I shut it off turned it back on to see what it does and its at 98c.....:gun:


----------



## linkin

That's the right adapter you need. Plug the pump header into that and then plug a molex into the other end.

Would you care to take a pic of inside your case? Just to see if anything is amiss.

Where are you mounting the radiator and fans? Mine goes like this:

Rear of case > Fan1 > Radiator > Fan2 > Inside case


----------



## terminator

Okay, ill look around and see if i can get one locally.

I can get a picture of it in the morning. 

Right now I have Rear of case >  Fan 1 > Radiator > Inside case 

But I have tried the same set up you have but with two different fans, with the same bad results. they might have had different speeds idk.


----------



## linkin

Any luck?


----------



## terminator

I found an adapter that an extra fan for my case had. (well that all my fans had) Tried that with the same bad results, started at 60 and rising.

Hears a pic of the case





currently the pump is plugged into the power supply. radiator fan is plugged into the 4 pin CPU_FAN. Iv'e also tried plugging the fan into the PWR_FAN and the CHA_FAN.

(edit)
Someone told me to see if the pump is vibrating or emitting a low hum. I do not think its is vibrating, maybe just a tiny bit but that's probably just from all the other fans or the hard drives. I don't think its humming ether, though its hard to tell with three 230mm fans going.


----------



## linkin

I think you might have a faulty unit. You should either take it back to the store (if you bought it there) or RMA the unit to Corsair:

http://www.corsair.com/support/technicalsupport/


----------



## terminator

Yeah I think so as well. I bought it through Newegg, should I RMA it to them or Corsair?


----------



## linkin

I'd go through Corsair. When I had to RMA my RAM kit it took a total of 2 weeks from creating the request to getting my replacement in the mail.

Just select the express RMA option (or "I'm and expert and I know what I'm doing" as it might say) and mention you think the pump failed. I think that's what's happened.


----------



## terminator

Okay, thanks for all the help!  BTW I installed my stock HSF and everything is fine.

Ill reply here when or if I get a replacement.


----------



## xxmorpheus

that corsair h60 is most likely shot. You also wanna make sure its on pretty tight but not enough to damage the motherboard. put your fingers on the hoses when pc is on, you should feel water rushing inside. no way in hell any cpu runs that hot with this thing.


----------



## xxmorpheus

Just select the express RMA option (or "I'm and expert and I know what I'm doing" as it might say) and mention you think the pump failed. I think that's what's happened.[/QUOTE]




+1 for sure the pump is doa


----------



## terminator

I cant seem to find the express RMA option. Do you have to have an account on the website?


----------



## linkin

I think it differs by product type. You'll just have to go through the steps.


----------



## StrangleHold

If it hasnt been 30 days send it back to newegg. As soon as they get it they will mail you out a replacement.


----------



## terminator

Okay, RMA form filled out and sent. Ill reply here when they contact me.


----------



## terminator

StrangleHold said:


> If it hasnt been 30 days send it back to newegg. As soon as they get it they will mail you out a replacement.




Ah dang, to late now I guess.  It shouldn't really matter right?


----------



## linkin

Nope, Corsair's support is awesome


----------



## terminator

I just received a new H60 from corsair and everything is fine.


----------



## linkin

Great to hear. Did Corsair say what failed? I guess we figured it was the pump, but did Corsair say anything about it?


----------



## terminator

Nope not a thing, didn't even send me an email saying they will mail me a new one. Kinda odd but I everything worked out so its fine with me.

I'm sure it was the pump, this time when I booted the comp up the pump made a gurgling sound, which the other one did not.


----------



## linkin

I see. Mine made the gurgling the first few times as well. I guess we can conclude it was the pump, then. How's your new one perform?


----------



## terminator

Great! its running at 27c right now at around 60 degrees room temp. It was around 40 with the stock cooler. So far with a load iv'e only scene 36c. Im real happy with it and would recommend it to anyone that I think would need it.


----------



## xxmorpheus

It works well. But its not sufficient enough to cool a fx 8150, due partly in fact to the absurd wattages and heat it generates while oc'd. i might try applying more thermal paste


----------



## terminator

Yeah i'm not into over clocking, yet anyway. So it works very well for my needs.


----------

